
Dutch police seize encrypted communication network with 19,000 users - alt_
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-netherlands-cyber-idUSKCN0XJ2HQ
======
walrus01
"Modified phones"? What was this, a VoIP company? Hosting? The article is
really vague. VoIP over VPN to a centelized server?

~~~
detaro
Blackberrys and some PGP / S/MIME software it seems, and calls deactivated?

[https://www.ennetcom.com](https://www.ennetcom.com)

